# Replacing sights on PPS



## twaner (Mar 7, 2007)

I know there aren't alot of PPS owners out there yet but has anybody replaced or known of anyone who has replaced the sights with a night sights? Being so new and very rare there aren't many accessories for this gun yet and I have to get a customized holster for it.


----------

